# Advice needed please.



## iceman1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you give me some diet advice please? I lost 2 stone in weight on the Rosemary Conley diet but although the scales were looking good my body wasn't so I started weight training with Mike King (Former Mr Univese) - (making a come back in October @ Southport) Anyway..... I am now shrinking sort of but have reached a plateau. I have been on Maximuscle Promax diet shakes and bars with a 4oz meat or fish meal at night, no potatoes just veg and I have cut right back on carbs but still nothing. I do CV most days or at least in between weight training which is generally Mon, Wed and Fri. Tues morning I run which isn't always good running the morning after my legs sesh on Monday evening. Tuesday night I do a class like Body Attack or something like that. Wed morning I run-swim-run to the pool and back (50 lengths breast stroke). Thu evening I do spinning. Sat morning I do boxercise followed by Abs Express so I am doing more than enough CV to burn the calories off. My trainer Mike says I'm doing too much, am I? Also said I must try to eat quality protein every 2 and a half to 3 hrs which I do with the shakes and bars. He has said to add eggs which I have but when I calculate it I am taking in too much protein for my body weight which is 150 pounds (10stone 10lbs) - I have got a bit of promax diet powder left but don't want to order anymore if its not gonna work anymore. I've been on it a month now. Got plenty of bars left. Is there anything else you can suggest or do you know a better weight loss product? Mike said it is better to do it slowly if I want to get on stage as I need to keep the callogen in my skin as skin texture is judged on too which I understand but I am not losing any weight and I really need to get down to ten or 9 and a half stone to cut my body fat to see any muscle. I think I have either torn or ruptured my left shoulder too so getting that looked at tomorrow so might just have to concentrate on legs for a while and watch my shoulder when squatting. I really would appreciate any advice you can give

Anyway, can anyone tell me what thier take is on T3,4 and 5. Safe or not? Some sites say that it can upset your thyroid and then you can become dependant on them? Just a thought as I was asking Mike tonight how I can strip some more weight off. many thanks.


----------

